# S20 gets new wheels...



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Just felt like showing off the Scott again...with some new wheels and a lower rise stem (still would like to drop the bars by 1-2cm but they are as low as they will go  )

The wheels are Neuvation M28 Aero 2's which I'm liking a lot. They are just as stiff as the Shimano wheels that came stock, but are about 300 grams lighter and more aerodynamic. The hubs are super smooth, best hubs I've owned so far. 

I de-stickerd the Neuvation wheels since they were just too busy to go with the bike and in the end, go well with the bike. Once the tires wear out, I'll replace them with straight black GP4000's (25c). The ones on there have a reflective strip around the outside...which doesn't do much for me since I don't ride at night...such is life they were $10.00 off each.

Enjoy the pics:


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Nice Bike*

and congrats on the weightloss:thumbsup: . Keep up the good work!


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

good looking S20 ..


----------

